

Cops kill Georgia grandpa in no-knock raid triggered by burglary suspect’s tip - whiddershins
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/10/cops-kill-georgia-grandpa-in-no-knock-raid-triggered-by-burglary-suspects-tip

======
hotgoldminer
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/people/radley-
balko](http://www.washingtonpost.com/people/radley-balko)

